# border collie pup, likes to bite and hang onto clothing



## BIgbluefrog (Jan 17, 2012)

*She is 11 weeks old, we had her for two weeks. I am having trouble getting her to stop mouthing or biting my clothing. I have tried bitter apple, water spray, loud ouch, walking away, and even trying to ignore the pup. If I walk away she just clamps harder on the clothing. I know she is using her herding instinct.

She gets in her biting frenzy modes and trying to calm her down is tough. I love our pup, but get frustrated when my voice doesn't seem to get the proper effect. I have a soft voice and try even to deepen and growl. 

okay just a bit of feed back, I am new to puppies, we did have one other border collie pup..lived 17 years best dog ever after this puppy phase o chewing. 

Our little Molly is smart, we spend time training her every day with treats, she can sit, lay down, give high fives, and is really smart at learning this behavior. I been working on touch command with a soft nudge..she does great during training sessions...not so good during wild frenzy moments of play biting and clinging. 

Still working on walking, she doesn't like leaving the yard yet. We do play a bit in the yard to wear her excessive energy about 20 minutes. 

I am not giving up, but maybe someone out there can see something I am not seeing. *


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

It'll take much longer than 2 weeks to deal with that. You really just need to have patience and consistently apply the suggestions in the sticky "The Bite Stops Here".

At 11 weeks, she's a baby. Your voice doesn't have the "proper effect" because she's just too young and new for that to work. These things take time.


----------



## wildfire_1982 (Jan 16, 2012)

I am having the same problems with my puppy. And the "The Bite Stops here" works wonders and so does just leaving the room for 20-30 seconds... as i bet she is pleasure driven(loves to please you). Ever thought of a extremely high yelp(like what you'd hear a puppy make when their toes are stepped on or a littermate bites them? -- suggestion i was given for this same issue)


----------



## BIgbluefrog (Jan 17, 2012)

We are in puppy training class, and I try to get her to one social for puppies a week. 

I have tried the yelp and am doing the leave the room for 30 seconds...lol the littl girl just follows me. :doh:

just a thought, I see those who have a more distinct voice have better results than I do. I can't change what God has given me, but I will try the leave the room along with my best yelp. :laugh:


----------



## BIgbluefrog (Jan 17, 2012)

*with me yelping I wonder what the neighbors think?*


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Lol! Well, many people actually approach their neighbors with a note or home baked goodies, saying something like "I've just gotten a puppy; we're working on training, so sorry in advance if there's extra noise!"

I agree, you're expecting too much in 2 weeks. Plus, you've tried several things in those two weeks, instead of just sticking with one method. If you keep trying new things, you don't give it time to sink in for your pup, and she'll be confused, not knowing what you really want.
Stick with yelping and leaving for 20-30 seconds. If she follows, you might switch and put HER in another room (puppy safe) for 20-30 seconds. Not a crate though, crates should be their safe, comfy place, not for punishment.

Our first pup took 4 weeks.


----------



## BIgbluefrog (Jan 17, 2012)

Oh that is good news! I guess because she picks up on training so fast i thought I was doing it wrong, but if time is really all we need, I may invest in some oven mitts...jk I know its my voice that is the most trouble, my husband or daughter can do one yelp and she is done...although I do most of the care and she is always with me most of the time. I will continue with the yelp and leave the room. I am still very new to this forum, and I much to review and read, its been over 18 years since we had a puppy. I have to refresh my memory. We have puppy training class tonight, that was a big positive and Molly loved the socialization and meeting people. 

Sometimes I have to pry her mouth open to release my clothes...using "release" command with that one, give her a chew toy and lots of praise. 

We are also working on scents training...she is keen on that. I love the training sessions, not liking being her favorite chew toy...YELP! big bully...leaving now.


----------



## Amaryllis (Dec 28, 2011)

Okay, this is an off the wall suggestion, but I get having a voice not suited to some things. Mine is high and soft. Do you have a phone that records voice notes? You could record your daughter or husband yelping, and then play it back while dealing with the puppy. I don't know if that would work, but you could try it.


----------



## chubby (Aug 18, 2011)

Instead of using your voice, try making a sharp "shhh" sound - sometimes voices are overused, and a hushed whisper with real oomph behind it will work wonders. What you have to do is anticipate that your dog is going to go nuts once you try to put your pants on, or whatever article of clothing. As soon as he eyes the pants, correct him - walk towards him, and create a boundary where he is not allowed to cross. Try putting your pants on, as soon as he looks at them again, and you can tell he's getting tense and wanting to spring for it, correct again, etc. 

He will learn to respect the boundary, and not go after your pants. Do this for each article of clothing you are having trouble with.

What I did, was instead of waiting for the behaviour to erupt, I used timing, and corrected her before she gets too excited - at that point, it'd be really hard to get them to stop. You also have to have a real intensity when you do the correction (i.e. your assertiveness should really be felt, genuinely, by yourself, so your dog knows you mean it). It doesn't mean you're harsh, violent, or overpowering. It means you have a sort of silent 'commando' stance, where you guard the line, and tell your dog that he cannot cross it.

I don't know if I'm explaining it right...it's kind of hard to explain, :S


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

Yes, I agree with chubby, sometimes the voice is overused. When we were teaching our dogs the "quiet" command, and they barked after I gave the quiet command, I would inhale sharply, kind of like a surprised breath, like when someone sneaks up on you, you know, that sharp inhalation where you can hear the breath going in, and a kind of vocal sound, too. It was very quiet, but both my dogs would just look at me, freeze, stop everything. Then I could redirect them.

The only thing is, for the bite inhibition to work, consistency is an issue, so maybe, if you find a soft, hushed sound that worked, your daughter and husband could do it, too.


----------



## GottaLuvMutts (Jun 1, 2009)

BIgbluefrog said:


> I have tried the yelp and am doing the leave the room for 30 seconds...lol the littl girl just follows me. :doh:


Close the door so she can't. The point is that it's a mild punishment.


----------

